# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Kosor/Opačić - naknada na porodiljnom kao plaća prvih 6 mj

## matsa

Ej curke,

ja ne znam jesam sad možda pala s Marsa, možda se nešto radi po tome pitanju, ali hjedoth predložiti neku peticiju nas ovdje svih da stisnemo malo Kosor i Opačić, jer su se nešto prije par mjeseci bile obje hvalile po novinama kako će inzistirati na tome da rodilje u prvih šest mjeseci umjesto max. onih 4000 kuna ili koliko već, dobiju svoju punu plaću, jer su kao izračunale da to nije veliki trošak za proračun.

pa s obzirom da se bliže izbori, najvjerojatnije su obje spremne  malo više se potruditi, pa evo, apeliram tu na osoblje foruma i nas sve da neš napravimo.

Hvala,

P.S. Moderatora molim da makne temu, ako tu ne spada i ispričavam se ako tema već postoji.   :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

na žalost, Vlada (ili ko već) je odbacila ovaj prijedlog.    :Evil or Very Mad:  
I bez brige, Roda već dugo djeluje i na ovom polju.   :Smile:

----------


## matsa

k vragu.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

hvala na infro.

----------


## Felix

ali iako roda djeluje na ovom polju, to i dalje ne sprecava pojedince i skupine da se i sami aktiviraju  :Wink:

----------


## Deaedi

> Ej curke,
> da rodilje u prvih šest mjeseci umjesto max. onih 4000 kuna ili koliko već, dobiju svoju punu plaću, jer su kao izračunale da to nije veliki trošak za proračun.
> 
> pa s obzirom da se bliže izbori, najvjerojatnije su obje spremne  malo više se potruditi, pa evo, apeliram tu na osoblje foruma i nas sve da neš napravimo.


Ma mislim da je caka u slijedecem: nije veliki trosak za proracun jer samo mali % zena ima placu vecu od 4250. Pa se vise "isplati" po predizbornoj matematici povecati ona prava koja utjecu na veci broj ljudi=glasova. 

Tako ti je to: oni koji daju najvise u proracun, iz istog proracuna uvijek dobiju najmanje.

----------


## cokolina

> na žalost, Vlada (ili ko već) je odbacila ovaj prijedlog.    
> I bez brige, Roda već dugo djeluje i na ovom polju.


znaci, odbacili su   :Crying or Very sad:  
a mozes li nam malo otkriti sto Roda radi po tom pitanju?

----------


## angelina1505

Pa nevjerojatno, baš sam se i ja pitala šta je s tim, pa sam zaključila da se čeka zahuktavanje predizborne kampanje.

A i ovo o postotku žena koje imaju veću plaću od 4250kn mi je sad kristalno jasno. Znači, niš od toga!

----------


## sonja3333

> matsa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ej curke,
> da rodilje u prvih šest mjeseci umjesto max. onih 4000 kuna ili koliko već, dobiju svoju punu plaću, jer su kao izračunale da to nije veliki trošak za proračun.
> 
> pa s obzirom da se bliže izbori, najvjerojatnije su obje spremne  malo više se potruditi, pa evo, apeliram tu na osoblje foruma i nas sve da neš napravimo.
> 
> 
> ...


Tužna istina.

----------


## sonja3333

I mene zanima što Roda radi konkretno na tom pitanju i koliko je uporna? :/

----------


## Minnie

Evo prilike za pomoć, radi se upravo o rodiljama sa primanjima većim od 4.250,00 kn:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=45830

----------


## cokolina

jeste vidjele danas:
http://www.jutarnji.hr/dogadjaji_dan...iljni,85265.jl

 :D

----------


## Vila

vidjela sam i oduševila sam se! Iskreno, voljela bih doznati da li se to odnosi i na nas koji smo trenutno na bolovanju zbog komplikacija ili će to samo biti za slučajeve koji će na porodniljni krenuti s 01.01.2007?
Ako netko zna ili je negdje pročitao, neka javi!

 :D  :D

----------


## limunada

Nazvao me prije pola sata mm, bilo je i na radiju!!!
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## loonalee

Napokon!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## MGrubi

polako, tek ide u izglasavanje

kad su izbori uopće?

----------


## marta

To je na repertoaru u Saboru tek u rujnu.

----------


## Vila

mislim da prvih 6 mjeseci više nije upitno, već samo drugih 6.

----------


## nuna

Predizborni trik?

Još reakcija na: kamo s ovim?

----------


## loonalee

a što je sa čuvanjem trudnoće? Da li će se ovo odnositi i na naknadu za vrijeme čuvanja trudnoće, ili tu ostaje kao što je bilo do sada?

----------


## Trini

Svuda se spominje da ce se - ako ovaj prijedlog prodje - primjenjivati od 1.1.2008. Ako odem na porodiljni u 11 mj. ( a morat cu jerbo trebam roditi u 12.) sto ce biti s mojom porodiljnom naknadom? Ima li tko kakve informacije?

----------


## Kate13

Hm, ovo ide na izglasavanje u rujnu...izbori su u studenom. Nekak mi to sve previše smrdi na predizbornu kampanju. Daj Bože da se varam!

Ne bih željela da me se krivo shvati, oduševljena sam ovom idejom, ali što je s nama koje smo tri godine na porodnom dopustu?

----------


## MGrubi

> Hm, ovo ide na izglasavanje u rujnu...izbori su u studenom. Nekak mi to sve previše smrdi na predizbornu kampanju. Daj Bože da se varam!
> ?


jep, ne varaš se
još se svađaju tko se prvi sjetio te ideje SDP ili Vlada   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dupla duplica

Ali ipak, borit će se za glasove pa možda to i prođe. A meni se najviše sviđa onaj dio da će druga i treća godina biti naknada od 3000kn, to mi je duplo nego sada!!! E,tako se fino može bit doma s klincima! Daj Bože!

----------


## flower

bas sam se tebe sjetila DD...i vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...
sramotno je tih 1600  :Sad:

----------


## alanovamama

Nadam se da ovo nije samo predizborni trik

----------


## dupla duplica

flower,   :Love:

----------


## suzyem

DD, i ja se tome nadam   :Kiss:

----------


## dupla duplica

Pa di si, *suzyem*, dugo te ne nalazim...   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
ajde ako ovo prođe, da investiramo višak para u jedan susret!  :Laughing:

----------


## angelina1505

> Svuda se spominje da ce se - ako ovaj prijedlog prodje - primjenjivati od 1.1.2008. Ako odem na porodiljni u 11 mj. ( a morat cu jerbo trebam roditi u 12.) sto ce biti s mojom porodiljnom naknadom? Ima li tko kakve informacije?


Pa, za 11-ti i 12-ti će ti biti po starom a onda od siječnja po novom.

----------


## dupla duplica

Eto, prijedlog je prošao. I tako se jeftino zamazale oči javnosti.
Mislim, hvale je vrijedno i sve to, ali u realnosti - ovim se postupkom olakšalo manjem broju rodilja kojima je (uvjetno rečeno) ionako financijski lakše. A nakon prvih 6 mjeseci, kad naknade "padnu" svima je teže - treba preživjeti s 2400, a da i ne spominjem nas koje koristimo dopust nakon prve godine djetetova života.
Ne znam da li me kužite, ali većina rodilja zakinuta je upravo u ovom kasnijem periodu. Svjesna sam da je za pokriti tu rupu potrebna malo veća količina novca iz proračuna, ali to zapravo nije velka lova za državu. Pa sam tužna...  :Crying or Very sad:  opet moram izmišljat jeftine recepte i preživjeti nekako s ovih 1600 - kako dragi Bog da...

----------


## vesna72

Kužim te   :Sad:  
Žalosno je 2500, a pogotovo kasnije 1663.

Prijedlog delimitacije je konačno na Saboru. Ponovno. 
Vjerujem da će sada i proći.

Što je super vijest. Ali i dalje ne odustajemo i od povećanja naknada za ostatak rodiljnog dopusta.  :Love:

----------


## Dalm@

*dupla duplica*,   :Love:

----------


## dupla duplica

hvala, Dalma.   :Love:

----------


## sonja3333

Još uvijek ima prostora za pino bolje,ali ipak je ispravljena jedna velika nepravda.

----------


## sonja3333

Zanima me što je sa naknadama za vrijeme komplikacija,da li su i one delimitirane ili ostaju na 4250?

----------


## vesna72

Ostaju na 4.257.-

A i ovo je delimitirano tek kad prođe sabor. Samo što nije  8)

----------


## sonja3333

A sta npr. da zena mora od 3 mjeseca trudnoce na komplikacije,hoce li onda uzimati tih 4250 kn-a u prosjek plaća koje je primala ili će se tada uzimati u obzir samo plaća dok je radila?
Ovako može ispasti da zene sa vecim primanjima ne smiju imati kompliciranu trudnocu ili da ce morati raditi do kraja trudnoce? :/

----------


## habibi

to i mene zanima. kad sam bila na cuvanju trudnoce i pred porod htjela iskoristiti godisnji, rekli su mi da bi mi naknada pala na manji iznos jer se naknada od hzzo-a ne racuna kao prihod, te u tromjesecni prosjek ulazi prihod 0 (valjda). ako bi se ta analogija primijenila na zene koje cuvaju trudnocu to bi opet bilo bezveze. pretpostavljam da ce se kljuc izracuna naknada morati prilagoditi toj situaciji.

----------


## sonja3333

Saznala sam da je limit za komplikacije i dalje 4250 kn,ali kad odeš na redoviti porodiljni u prosjek izračunavanja naknade za prvih 6 mjeseci neće ulaziti ta naknada za bolovanje nego samo plaća.
Barem nešto.  :Smile:  iako i dalje nepravedno.

----------


## habibi

nisam shvatila postoji li i dalje problem smanjenja naknade zbog prekinutog bolovanja kod komplikacija u trudnoci.

----------


## vesna72

Prosjek koji se računa je 6-mjesečni, a ne tromjesečni.

Izračun naknada ostaje isti i u principu ne bi trebalo biti problema.

Naknada ne ulazi u prosjek. Samo plaće. Ako je bolovanje bez prekida, smatra se nastavnim unatoč drugačijoj šifri i  za radoiljnu naknadu uzima se prosjek plaće prije bolovanja.

----------


## habibi

> Ako je bolovanje bez prekida, smatra se nastavnim unatoč drugačijoj šifri i za radoiljnu naknadu uzima se prosjek plaće prije bolovanja.


kakav je obracun kada dodje do prekida bolovanja?

----------


## vesna72

Ako je prekid duži od 30 dana, nose se novi R-1 obrazac sa šestomjesečnim prosjekom (šest mjeseci koji prethode mjesecu u kojem se ponovno otvara bolovanje ili porodiljni dopust).

U prosjek ulaze samo plaće isplaćene od poslodavca, a ne i naknade za bolovanje. (znači ako si u zadnjih 6 mjeseci radila 532 sata, i dobila za to 20.000 kn - tih 20.000 se dijeli sa 532, a ne sa ukupnim brojem sati koliko ih u 6 mj. ima)

----------


## habibi

> Ako je prekid duži od 30 dana, nose se novi R-1 obrazac sa šestomjesečnim prosjekom (šest mjeseci koji prethode mjesecu u kojem se ponovno otvara bolovanje ili porodiljni dopust).


ocito si upucena pa da ne davim druge sa svojim slucajem, saljem ti pm.

----------

